# Pics of kidding pen and rest of barn



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2011)

Just thought I would post pics of the inside of my barn. Had nothing better to do. 

Kidding Pen














Goat Girl's Area













Goat Boy's Area




It was hard to get the whole interior so you can't see the water bucket.





Alpaca Area





Center of the Barn


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice set up Karen!


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice!  Quick question, does the blue tote for the babies have a lid on it or is it open for the light to shine on it.  Does it warm up if there is a lid on it?  Is there a hole cut in it on the long end and the short end? Wondering because it looks like a great thing I want to copy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks!

There are holes cut on the long and short ends. Cut so it can sit in a corner and they still can get out. This was actually in my rabbit area as their hidey box but since they had 2 of them, I gave one to the kids. I left the lid on and I have found that it is warm in there anyway. The way the heat lamps are, they both shine into a hole. I would eventually like to make one of those barrel warmers with the plastic barrels but we had to do something quick.


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 23, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> There are holes cut on the long and short ends. Cut so it can sit in a corner and they still can get out. This was actually in my rabbit area as their hidey box but since they had 2 of them, I gave one to the kids. I left the lid on and I have found that it is warm in there anyway. The way the heat lamps are, they both shine into a hole. I would eventually like to make one of those barrel warmers with the plastic barrels but we had to do something quick.


What is a barrel warmers with the plastic barrels?


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

Shootingstars said:
			
		

> Very nice!  Quick question, does the blue tote for the babies have a lid on it or is it open for the light to shine on it.  Does it warm up if there is a lid on it?  Is there a hole cut in it on the long end and the short end? Wondering because it looks like a great thing I want to copy!


I use these for my kids as well.  They work great.  I flip mine though so the they sit on their lid...it allows for a larger "floor" area and seems to make them more stable when the kids start jumping onto them.

And they are multi functional...use them for chickens, rabbits, goats, cats...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2011)

Great barn! I want it!


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 24, 2011)

love the layout karen!  Looks roomy and efficient.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. I found the barrel warmers on another forum.  Basically you cut a hole in the side by the bottom that is big enough for the babies to get in but not large enough for mom to get in. then you cut the top so that the heat lamp can shine down in. The barrel is standing upright.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 24, 2011)

I love it!  Aren't alpacas the snuggliest looking animals?  We visited a gorgeous alpaca farm once when we visited Washington's Skagit valley to see the flower bulb farms in bloom.  I'd always admired how cute they are, but they're even cuter when you can hear the humming sounds they make!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2011)

We use the barrel wormers,  It has been a safety issue for us. less loose heatlamps hanging around. The heat lamp is screwed to the top of the barrel. 

the only problem I have found with them, is if you have a wet kid that mom is still bonding with, it isn't ideal to stuff them in the barrel, it is better to have them under a hanging heat lamp so mom can still be close to them. And do her mom things.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 24, 2011)

I worry about the heat lamps too.  I have one that hangs from the ceiling in the goat barn.  I am constantly checking it to make sure it's secure.

We have one in the chicken house too over the waterer.  I will be so glad when this below freezing weather is over.

Our best purchase for this year was a HEATED HOSE.  We can keep the hose hooked up on the back of the house and have fresh water for all the animals.  It is great!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2011)

My goats saw these pics and wanna come live w/ you.

Ingrates.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice! _(barn envy)_


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice barn!! Very roomy...everyone looks happy!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 24, 2011)

wow! i'm so jealous of everyone's nice set-ups! 
y'all make my barn look like some little boy-scout's clubhouse... 
i'm gonna be building the angora barn my way though... 
i should start the plans for that....


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks! I can thank the alpacas for it. Now I'm sure my goats will make me millions.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice barn!


----------



## julieq (Jan 25, 2011)

Love your set up Karen!  Your barn looks about the same size as ours, although ours is about 100 years old with cement block half way up the walls, then wood.  We also use the cattle panels (and some lighter weight horse panels) with wire 'zippy tied' to the inside of them.  Makes it easy to change the size and arrangement of the pens.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shootingstars said:
			
		

> What is a barrel warmers with the plastic barrels?


I have one.  Would you like me to post pics?  My hubby the Electrical Engineer hardwired all my heating lamps so no fear of any falling.  

Nice set up Karen.  My goats want to live with you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 25, 2011)

Jodie - that would be great if you would post pictures. I have only seen one picture so far and could use seeing more to make one.


----------

